# Almost half of Americans support marijuana legalization



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost half of Americans support marijuana legalization by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) A new Gallup poll has found that more Americans than ever favor the legalization of marijuana for general use, while the number of people opposed to it is now at an all-time low. The findings come at a pivotal time when California [...]

*Read More...*


----------

